# Partial thyroidectomy cost?



## cmaxwell1

How much can I roughly expect it to cost as my inurance covers 90% (anthem blue cross) and im curious how much Ill owe the hospital after.


----------



## joplin1975

It really depends. Your doctor and the hospital may or may not ask you to pay the 10% not covered.

I have a $500 in-patient deductible. The hospital billed me $150. The surgery (mine was a TT) cost just over $10,000 in hospital costs alone (no doctor's fees). Insurance reimbursed the hospital ~$5,000.

My surgeon has only asked that I pay my full co-pay at office visits and did not ask me to contribute to the surgery.

So for just the surgery, I was out $150.


----------



## webster2

Mine cost, after insurance, was $200.


----------



## cmaxwell1

thats not bad at all! I hope mines like that. I got billed $100 for fine needle biopsy alone though so guessin i'll be paying a bit more


----------



## polly

I just viewed what the hospital billed my insurance company for my surgery, TT, and it was $44,164.90 That's just the hospital ! My part was $100.00.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

wow 44k? thats crazyness. I paid 10% because i met the $400 deductible so it was $200 to the hospial and like $374 to the surgeon. And then a lifetime of misery... priceless..


----------

